# Olivia's Fat Sister - by Craiger 16 (~BBW. Eating, Romance. ~SWG )



## Craiger16 (Oct 24, 2005)

_~BBW. Eating, Romance. ~SWG _- College guy finds a treasure

*Olivia’s Fat Sister*
*By Craiger16 (aka Mrbigandblue)*​
Olivia and I had been friends for a few years and really nothing more than that. We had a great friendship in highschool but dating just wouldn’t work for us. That was all right with me because I had trouble finding the right girl anyway. 

Olivia had a younger sister named Jamie. She was kind of cute but nothing special. She was yet to develop any curves and really look like a woman. At the time I paid her no mind.

Anyway a few years passed and I had just finished my first year of college, I returned home excited to see some of my old friends, specifically Olivia, or as her friends called her "Liv.". She always had a few stories to tell and I knew we would always get some good laughs going. I was drinking my coffee and waiting for Liv to show up; she said she was bringing Jamie because they were supposed to go to the gym together later on. 

It was funny how Jamie and Olivia really didn’t look alike; Olivia has a heart shaped face, dark hair, an average body, nothing too big but nothing very small either. Jamie had light brown hair with blonde highlights in it, and like I said earlier as I rcalled a totallack of curves. 

However, when Olivia walked in I was quite surprised. Behind her was a pear shaped Jamie with a tight t-shirt and jeans that looked a size or two smaller than they should be. They both had big smiles on their faces and sat down with me. We talked about the usual stuff and I really wanted to know what had happened to Jamie. I didn’t have to wait long for her to start talking about her weight. 

“Hey Jay, do you want an ice cream sandwich?” said Olivia.

“No its ok you go ahead.” 

This surprised me because I figured she would jump at the chance for ice cream, but instead she just kept asking for bites of Liv’s and mine. Then she said, “I shouldn’t eat that, I am Olivia’s fat sister Jamie after all.”

I’m not used to people talking like that, especially because I don’t see it as a bad thing if skinny girls gain a pound or two.

“Jay! Don’t say stuff like that.” Liv snapped back at her.

We continued to talk for a while, then we decided to get going; just before we left Liv went to the washroom and Jamie went to the chocolate bar rack. 

“What can Olivia’s fat sister eat now?” she said aloud to herself. 

Again I was surprised she was referring to herself like this. She wasn’t very fat just a bit chubby. Anyway, Jamie bought the bars and as we were walking out the door I looked back to see Jamie had already eaten half of the Mars bar. We walked down the street to our cars and just as I said “goodbye” to the sisters I saw Jamie was finishing the Snickers too. 

“How can she eat those that quickly?” I thought. 

I couldn’t get Jamie off my mind; the way she wolfed down those candy bars, and kept referring to herself as “Olivia’s fat sister Jamie.” Needless to say I was looking forward to seeing her again. 

About three weeks later I passed the girls in the mall. Jamie looked like she hadn’t been doing anything but eating, she didn’t have much of a belly though, and instead it all went to her hips, thighs and very beautiful butt. 

I asked how they were doing, and what they were up to? 

“We’re shopping for some workout clothes,” said Liv. 

“Yeah Olivia is dragging me to the gym today, she doesn’t want her fat sister to get too big.” said Jamie in a sly voice. 

Olivia looked offended, like she would never say such a thing. Anyway we said our goodbyes and left but just as Jamie passed me she gave me this look of seductiveness. I wasn’t sure what to make of it so I just tried not to think about her. Of course that didn’t work. All day at my summer job I kept thinking “Is she trying to get bigger?, Does she like me?, Did she catch me staring at her rapidly expanding behind? What’s with this girl's attitude?” 

The summer rolled on and I caught up with other friends, spent some time with relatives, and went up to the family cottage for a week. Soon is was almost the end of August and I hadn’t seen Jamie for a long time. I called Olivia’s house and got Jay instead. 

“Liv isn’t home right now Kurt,” she said. 

I knew this could be my chance!

“Well, would you like to go grab a coffee Jamie?” I replied.

“Oh, uh sure, yeah, that would be cool, just give me 20 minutes to get ready, ok? Bye.” And she hung up the phone. 

I thought she sounded quite nervous on the phone, maybe she wasn’t expecting it? Who knows?

I was about to find out!


----------



## Craiger16 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Part 2*

I rang the doorbell and waited …finally Jamie’s mom came to the door.

“Hello Kurt, I haven’t seen you for a while now. How’ve you been?” she said. 

“Pretty good, thank you.” 

“Well come on in, Jamie isn’t quite ready yet, you can wait in the living room,” said Jay’s mom as she led me down the hallway. 

I passed Jamie’s room and I could hear her struggling.

“Ugh, come on, blast you!” I heard Jamie fuming. 

I could only imagine what the trouble may be. So I sat in the living room waiting for Jamie to join me. 

“Kurt, hey, sorry I took so long. I didn’t think I would be so slow.” 

“No worries.” I said. Now Jamie was standing behind the kitchen table, which blocked my view of her from the waist down. I saw her wearing a normal sized shirt but it was really straining to stay down. Her size DD breasts were trying to force it up. Her shirt didn’t go all the way down because her newly rounded belly was poking out. Her un-tanned white skin looked so soft and delicate, I could tell she hadn’t been out of the house in a while. 

“Shall we go?” she said and then she stepped around the table and I could see her whole body. I almost fell out of my chair! She had ballooned in to a beautiful pear shaped goddess. Her thighs were large and colliding together, her hips bulged outward and then when she turned around to leave I got to see her big, thick ass. It was so big yet so perfectly shaped. I followed her down the hall, out the door and then she squeezed into my car. I don’t know if she was talking at all during that time, I was so mesmerized in the overwhelming beauty in front of me I couldn’t concentrate on anything other than her. 

“I know you said coffee, but do you think we could get some food too? Mom hasn’t gone grocery shopping in a while and I’m starving,” she said as she patted her belly. 

I liked what I was hearing so I turned into an all you can eat Chinese food buffet. I’ve never seen a girl attack a buffet like that before, plate after plate she continued to polish off and head back for more. After a while Jamie slowed down. 

“Well I think I’m just about full,” she said. I believed it! There were 5 plates stacked on the table all from her. 

“Of course I could use a little dessert, they do have banana fudge over there, and it is my favorite.” Jamie struggled to get up from her chair and then began to waddle over to the ice cream section. 

“Wow she looks so good in those jeans,” I thought. 

After dinner and dessert we went for a walk. Well it was supposed to be a walk but it didn’t last very long. 

“Sorry Kurt it’s my stomach. I think I over stuffed myself tonight. I’d better sit down.” 

As Jamie plopped herself down on a park bench she let out a great big sigh. 

“What’s wrong?” I asked. 

“I just… I don’t wanna talk about it,” said Jamie. 

“Are you sure? You look upset.”

“Well Kurt are you blind?” 

I shook my head. 

She sighed. “Because it’s pretty obvious what’s wrong with me.” 

I just kept looking at her. 

“Look how fat I am! I don’t even know what I weigh now because I can’t see the numbers on the scale!” 

She started tearing up. 

“Its just that I can’t stop my eating. Everything just tastes so good.” 

I just said the first thing that came to mind. “Before you were joking about being fat, you didn’t seem to care at all.” 

“I was doing that because I thought I could just laugh about it, I figured if it was a joke then I wouldn’t get upset by it. But I was wrong, look how big my ass is! You can barely sit down beside me Kurt!” 

It was half true - she was occupying over half the bench. But I was also getting as close as I could without being obvious. I had to tell her the truth. 

“Jamie I think you're beautiful. Sure. I noticed that you had been gaining weight, but I think you look really beautiful the way you are."

“What? Kurt I don’t get it.” 

I looked into her eyes “Jamie, I repeat, I really think your beautiful.” 

She said nothing… then she grabbed me and kissed me very passionately. We were making out for a bit and then she pulled away. 

“Lets find somewhere more private,” she said. 

We left the park and returned to her house. By this time her Mom had gone shopping and we were alone. She grabbed my hand and led me down the hall to her room. I sat down on her bed and as she closed the door and turned around. She looked at me and said “Kurt I want you to tell me something. Do you really like me this way? Do you really like me this fat?” 

“Definitely,” I said. 

She smiled and started walking over to me. She pushed me down and jumped on top of me. She tore off my shirt and I tore off hers were ripping each others clothes off and tossing them around the room, and suddenly there was this beautiful large naked girl who was passionately kissing me.

I couldn’t help but think how did this happen? But I really didn’t care; things escalated and we had sex right then and there. It was fantastic. I’d never before done that with someone whom I was actually very much attracted to. We were lying in her bed both quite content with what just happened. Until we heard a car pull into the driveway. 

“Oh no! It’s my parents,” she exclaimed. We both knew that they wouldn’t be too happy with me being there especially lying in there youngest daughters bed naked. So I threw on my pants and shoes but I couldn’t find my shirt. We could hear them walking towards the door, I just decided to say, “Screw it” and leave the hard way. I kissed Jamie one last time and jumped out of the window. 

Right after that Jamie’s mom opened the door. Jamie said “I’m not feeling too well mom, I think I’ll just stay in bed for a while and watch TV."

“Oh ok sweetheart. How about some ice cream to cool you down? You look a little warm." 

“Thanks Mom,” I heard Jamie say from my place beneath the windowsill as her mom closed the door. I quickly left the yard. 

As I was driving home without a shirt on I received a text message on my phone. It said:

From: Jamie Cell

"I love you."

Sent: 8:30pm​
I knew I had found a special girl after that day. In fact three years later we are still together and she is bigger and even more beautiful than ever. She still calls herself “Olivia’s fat sister Jamie.” But these days no one really disagrees with her.


----------



## Craiger16 (Oct 26, 2005)

feed back would be greatly apperciated


----------



## BTB (Oct 26, 2005)

A great example of law 26 (see http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/laws.html )

Yes, I enjoyed reading it and I think I should also refer you to mollycoddles board, which seems to be more your audience ( the audience is younger there http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/ ) I hope it won't stay at a oneshot.


----------



## Craiger16 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback BTB,

Its my first effort at a wg story and its hard to come up with ideas that havent been done a million times befor. I guess I'll keep trying.

Good call with the Laws, I'll keep those in mind for next time.


----------



## BHTeen? (Oct 31, 2005)

Yo, craig...

nice story but 2 probs. Obviously Liv and Jay are Olivia and Jaime, but I'd like you to say that. Also, paragraphs are our friends. and "defiantly"?


----------



## Observer (Nov 6, 2005)

Paragraphing inserted, grammar tweaked and defiantly is now definitely, among other edits.

A great little story overall; hopefully in larger font it will now be even more popular


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 6, 2005)

Great story, a really nice one.


----------



## Craiger16 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive feedback. I wanted to write another story but work has been very tough lately. 

Thanks to observer for fixing the grammar. I hate using word because as long as you spell the word correctly it won’t mark it as the wrong one. I’ll try and proof read next time.

Anyway back to writing.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 10, 2005)

It was a good story. You do need to work on those paragraphs. But the punctuation is on key you really had that. Are you writing from experience or is this just a stoiry that you thought up ?


----------



## Craiger16 (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the idea from two people I know but its not a true story.


----------



## Caine (Nov 13, 2005)

So the characters are based on people you know? Any chance one of them resembles the girl in your story in almost every way? If so, you are one lucky sonofagun! If not, excellent story and I look forward to more.


----------



## Observer (Jun 27, 2009)

OK, after over three years we gave this one a formatting upgrade and bumped it to the top of the archive stack.


----------



## Teecher (Aug 10, 2009)

Observer said:


> OK, after over three years we gave this one a formatting upgrade and bumped it to the top of the archive stack.



No, GREAT move! The story is worth it. It's a pear lovers dream story.

Why don't you categories these stories like this
Pear Lover
Apple Lover
SSBBW Lover
I'm sure you get the message.

Teecher


----------

